# Galveston North Jetty



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Location: Galveston North Jetty
Air Temp: 70-76
Water Temp: 70
Depth: 20-35 feet
Water Clarity: stained
Winds: 10-15 on day 1 and 15+ mph on day 2
Bait: live shrimp and cracked blue crabs

Slow at the jetty this past weekend for big uglies. We finally caught one 38 pounder, a slot black drum and an upper slot red, but overall it was slow. Had a few guides and other boats around us both days and only saw a few other drum landed. It was still great to be out on the water with the family.

We did meet some nice Customs and Border Protection agents when leaving the Yacht Basin on Sunday afternoon. They were just checking boat registration which was fine with me since I had that info handy.


----------

